# Do you want the S to HTF?



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

I know I won't get an honest answer, but I wish I could find out how many of the people who frequent this forum and a few others secretly long for the day when the bottom drops out.

I recently made a connection with some locals to help them with solar and Comm's.
When they thought I wasn't listening, I heard them talking about "the great day" like teenagers who stole a half pint of dads whiskey. (These are 40-45 year old men)

I really wish people like this would have been in the middle of Katrina fallout and seen how things get in a matter of a week...and then even with the humvees rolling past.

I don't know why I even posted this. I usually just read here and say very little.

Perhaps just for a reminder that there is nothing glorious about what we prepare for...and regardless how much we bitch about the government, when it finally does happen...we will all remember these days fondly.

Okay, I am off the soapbox now.

...so how many of you secretly hope the SHTF next week? LOL


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

MRGUMBY said:


> I know I won't get an honest answer, but I wish I could find out how many of the people who frequent this forum and a few others secretly long for the day when the bottom drops out.


I agree completely. There are many who feel cheated and think that some sort of global event would level the playing field. Then, with their preps, they will come out ahead of the general population.

And you're right. Those who do won't admit it and many don't even realize that they are eagerly looking forward to that time.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I personally do not hope for times WROL, tho there was a time I did. For those that still do, i highly recommend watching this video...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Do you want the S to HTF?


Not in the least. My entire thought process for prepping is based on the saying "hope for the best and prepare for the worst". But you could update it to say "Hope for the best, Work to prevent and Prepare for the worst". I would never wish a world without law or structure on my children. I believe we are duty bound as Americans and preppers to monitor what is taking place in our world, warn others and demand change so the the S NEVER HTF. And if it does we must all work diligently to restore order to chaos as quickly as possible.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

My S/O does and yes he has seen how bad things can get......He is ready for it...I often think some of his view stems from PTSD from the first gulf war. 
Me I want my country back BUT I dont want teotwawki. I would love for a return to how life was when I was growing up....I am preparing for the worse and praying for the best.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I pray that it doesn't happen! 

I just take one look at my very alive 3yo grandson and I hope that he grows up in a better country/world than I did. I have 3 grown daughters, 2 of which live with me(1 in the Navy) it saddens me that they "MAY" have to experience the downfall of this country but I am preparing them to survive it.

Anyone who looks forward to the possibility, needs to be thrown on the train tracks. I'm with Sentry18, "Prepare For The Worst, Hope For The Best".


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

MsSage said:


> Me I want my country back BUT I dont want teotwawki. I would love for a return to how life was when I was growing up....I am preparing for the worse and praying for the best.


Verbatim. Exactly how I feel, MsSage. Well put.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I took my kids to a local carnival. All the laughs and smiles eating cotton candy and corn dogs and riding rides. No way in hell do I hope for the SHTF. I want my kids to have the same happy carefree childhood I did, not some scared apocalypse that could happen. But as the adult I make sure if it does happen we will be reasonably prepared to survive because as sad as having SHTF it would be worse to put my kids to bed hungry night after night because there is no food and no future to look forward to. Nope, count me in the fight against apocalypse crowd.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Do I *want* the S to HTF... No. absolutely not. but I'm going to break from the answers here to say this...


NO... because I'm being selfish, I'm NOT ready yet! I have a lot of capabilities, and I'm way ahead of the curve, but I want me to be in a better place before that ever happens.

And yet...

I still recognize that everyone else out there that has families wants to find something... ANYTHING, that can stave off disaster. I get it, I really do. I don't want my family to go through that either but I'm detached from them because I'm separated by 500 miles. It's hard to emphasize or sympathize with people that are hundreds of miles away, regarding an event that hasn't happened yet, and they have the warning but refuse to act in their own behalf.

I'm not the callous cold son of a bitch that Dexter is in the showtime series, but I often fine myself saying "Really? it's that freaking hard to spend $50 on some costco TVP?" 

how much did that TV cost?
how much did those new bling wheels on your car cost?
how much did you spend on vacation?

is that worth starving?

I'm a guy... my brain is wired to "fix problems" but... I cant fix "ignorant" 

Anyway, back on topic, no... I do not want to see S hit TF, but do I think it's coming and soon? Yeah. I think it could be


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Only some one that is mentally off would want SHTF. I like the way our society works, the laws, the free market, medicine, power grid, etc..

However, any one that uses their own brain and can see what's going on in the world will know that prepping will decrease that pain associated with a collapse.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

If I was a single guy I would say who cares .........
But after being father gradfather no I want more n better for them young ones...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sometimes adjustments occur and History repeats itself often. Not looking forward to what I believe is the inevitable.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Hell no. Unfortunately I think its a moot point. Comin anyway. Prep appropriately.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone who is looking forward to a WROL has NO IDEA what that will entail. Rev's video paints a pretty clear picture; at least initially. I'll pass.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I have absolutely no desire for TSTHTF. I love my current life. We have two teenage daughters & an infant son we want the best for. 

I find it hard to imagine someone who can't succeed when times are good doing well in a SHTF situation.


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

no.

what I want is for our country to get it's collective head out if its @## and return to the principals of liberty and responsibilty and independence instead of this nanny state, entitlement society we have


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

For the sake of argument I hope S hits the fan. Nobody says it will be easy but our system is so corrupt and messed up it needs a complete reset. I'm sure everyone can think of pages and pages of things out of kilter. From pollution in 3rd world countries, to insane medical costs here where only the lawyers get rich, to the depth of debt we are all in the world.

It used to be some despot could take over an area now there are a few trying to do the same with the whole world. Unfortunely or fortunely man is his only predator. We try to cure every disease yet spend and spend on new ways to kill each other.

There are people that actually believe there is a Social Security fund tucked away somewhere.

The whole system needs to be reset for mankind to survive. I have no idea of how.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I am resigned to the fact it is coming and needs to happen. Lets say it is like tax day. No one wants it to happen but we know it is and are resigned to that fact and have saved up money to pay their taxes. I regret the fact that many good people will die. A lot of my family is older and I doubt they will make it. I doubt I and my wife will make it. I hope my kids do OK. It is possible that we can have a fairly quick reset and things will settle down again. I hope for that. To me its like saying "i hope the sun don't set tonight" - I know its going to set.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

No, I don't want it to happen. 250 million to 300 million will die in the US alone. I expect it to become a worldwide event. If it does, billions will die. Even if you're a dirt-poor Chinese farmer you could have people from the cities kill you for your food.

Those of us who've prepared will live in fear. At any moment people could storm your house and try to kill you for your supplies. I don't know how I'll sleep at night. Or what I'd do if I heard screaming and gunshots coming from my neighborhood.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Just like winter, it's coming, so I'd rather have it hit right now while I can still do everything for my self and can still teach my grown kids and GKs some ways to survive. I sure wouldn't want it to come if I was dependent on meds or other people for my well being.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

yep...it needs to happen on my watch, so my children have a better chance at rebuilding this mess......that is why i prep the way we do.........they will be the ones who rebuild this mess that we have let continue on for to long..... the tree of liberty must be watered every now and then.....that ways they can nurture its new future.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I sit now and look at my daughter, not quite six, stuffing Honey Smacks in her face watching brainless cartoons. A beautiful, intelligent, innocent little girl that does not deserve what SHTF would involve. Do I wish for SHTF? Not only no, but HELLS NO!!! For myself, I wouldn't care too much, but for my daughter and the rest of the children, no friggin way!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd love everyone to get a wake up call before its too late. Shut the power off for a few days and people start to realize what they got and that Walmart will not provide.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I have to echo what Rabidcoyote says.
Do I hope for it? No. Does it have to happen? Yes. I believe there is an economic crash coming, and it will be bad. Can we keep kicking the can down the road? Yes, but not indefinitely. The coming (or currently happening) new great depression will be much worse than the last one. 

Im not sure if it can be stopped without the elites (those that control the system-politicians, banks, big businesses) giving up their power and control, which I dont see happening. The probable outcome of them losing said control will be chaos anyway. Regardless of the reasons, the peasants will only stand for being pushed around and kept on the bottom of the ladder for so long. At some point they will say 'enough'.
I am no hero, have no kids to care for and assumedly never will, but I would rather it happen when I am around to do something about it to aid/protect those I do care for while I am still able to.
The world is a powder keg. We are seeing it blow up in the EU and the Arab Spring. The system needs a giant reset. It could be relatively peaceful, but it just might not.
The system as it stands has created an unsustainable situation in far too many instances regarding food production, population (in many parts of the world the population is unsustainable without outside help- some of these parts are in the US also) and money.
Do I want it? Of course not. I live a darned comfortable life. But it may be necessary.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I watch the "guns and ammo" boys and I am sad. Please, don't get me wrong, I have hunted for 55 years and love to shoot and hunt. It appears the thrill of owning a firearm leads some to want an opportunity to use them. For some it appears they have no realization bullets can fly in more than one direction.
We lost 5 trees this summer that were 60-70 feet tall with 25 inch diameter bases. Even using a chain saw, it will be a ton of work to clean up the rest of the trees. We've a small generator, but that will do for only so long. Having processed deer, antelope, and elk- it is a lot of work. Little thought seems to be given to such common things as washing clothes. Reading the "Little House" series, those people worked from sunrise to sun set six days a week. There seems to be serious misinformation that leads some to believe they can head to the "wilderness" for shelter. Come winter, it gets cold-really cold. What's the plan for twenty below with a wind? 
I too am unhappy with our present professional politicians, but cling to a faint hope that there will be a peaceful resolution to our problems. 
Because I have a grandson and grand daughter, whom I hold dear, I have no intention of compromising on our Constitution. Because of them, I will continue to prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess I fall into the camp that feels the "re-set" is inevitable, & since I'm convinced it WILL happen, I just want it over & done with. 

It's like dreading that root canal; at some point, even knowing it's going to be excruciatingly painful, it has to be done to save the rest of your teeth. Once you're resigned to it, you're anxious to have it finally done so you can heal & return (hopefully) to some semblance of "normal."

Unfortunately, this is going to be one God-awful root canal, & the patient may not survive the procedure. :ignore:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

It wasn't that long ago Russia went through a type of reset and are slowly becoming a world leader again. If we take hold of the reset and make good choices we too can come out of our reset stronger. The thing to watch out for though is the chance becoming more social. My own employees think that the goverment should make all Internet and cable tv and health care so on so on free to everyone.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

My answer to the OP question: NO!


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been told there are already "free phones" because someone might have an emergency. Do the "free phones" come with a user time limit? After all, how many emergencies can you have in a month?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

In osme ways it is a moot question because SHTF is really unavoidable give a) rate of populaiton increase b) our feeding supported by limited fossil fuels c) peak oil by itself would have the big dieng d) global warming by itself would case the big dieing 

We have a perefct storm of condtions.. a cataclysm of some sort is unavoidable this century.
And it is slowly happening.
In this country and other highly devloped countries successive generation will be certain to get what used to be a sure thing ageneration earlier..

And its already happening:
- 20 years ago it was expected as a rite of passage highschooler would drive.. now its not so sure it not affdordable for many

very genertaion one thing will be lost that was expected previous genereation..
-In 25 years eating sea fish might be an unusul luxury that only the well off can afford.

- The reconquista is also well underway and even though we have the strength to stop it we lack the will.. i havent even included that..

Frog in the water...


I almost hope it happens sooner rather than later in the form of a more immdeaite cataclysm, like a pandemic or some such rather than the slow SHTF... at least then most americans will still have resources, the will and the skill to resist it.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> In osme ways it is a moot question because SHTF is really unavoidable give a) rate of populaiton increase b) our feeding supported by limited fossil fuels c) peak oil by itself would have the big dieng d) global warming by itself would case the big dieing
> 
> We have a perefct storm of condtions.. a cataclysm of some sort is unavoidable this century.
> And it is slowly happening.
> ...


How would most Americans have the resources and skill to resist a pandemic? Not trying to argue, just curious why you believe that


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If it happened now and was a worse-case scenario, we might be better off than if it happens 10 years from now. This is due to the fact that many of the old folks right now still remember how to do things without technology.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

emilnon said:


> How would most Americans have the resources and skill to resist a pandemic? Not trying to argue, just curious why you believe that


A Pandemic was just one example...
Maybe I didnt word smith it very well.

But what I guess I am trying to say if the SHTF slowly as it does now in 50 years the spirit of independence, gun ownership, self reliance will have largely disappeared as will tillable land not controlled by large corporations...

if a cataclysmic SHTF were to happen now or in the next few years.. we would be in a lot stronger postion to rebuild than in 50 or 60 years...


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

MRGUMBY said:


> I know I won't get an honest answer, but I wish I could find out how many of the people who frequent this forum and a few others secretly long for the day when the bottom drops out.
> 
> I recently made a connection with some locals to help them with solar and Comm's.
> When they thought I wasn't listening, I heard them talking about "the great day" like teenagers who stole a half pint of dads whiskey. (These are 40-45 year old men)
> ...


If my prayers are answered TEOTWAWKI will never happen. Do I think an economic collapse is coming.....YES. One to two years of hard times until the reset button works. I hope that the depravity that society is capable of nevers rears it's ugly head. I have eight kids and nine grandchildren and I want for them the Country I grew up in. My four oldest are from my first wife (off to the happy hunting grounds). She was raised LDS (it didn't "take" as she said it) and insisted that we have preps set back. Those preps sustained other family members during their times of hardship. We relied on them in a very short term catastrophe and it was sure comforting to have had them.

My current family (another four kids 17 for the youngest) have never known a hungry day and I pray that they never experience that. We are currently taking care of three elderly parents and we have set preps aside for them as well. They may be a little infirm but the wealth of knowledge that they impart to us is invaluable. My folks often talk about the Great Depression and how they survived it in stride because of their attitude, faith, morals and ingenuity. Their first hand experience will be a great source of wisdom in the future if we can keep them going. (Jokingly I told my folks that I would consider their dying as "rude". Do not mess up my day.)

I have been "prepping since I was 7-9 years old. I cut lawns and mucked horse stalls to save the money for a bicycle pump and a patching kit after I pushed my bike home for hours after a flat. I have always attempted to prepare for the worst. The only times that I have been caught flat footed is when I have made a decision to ignore my inate common sense and purposely leave home without my EDC.

I may not live high on the hog during a recession but I will live well with a family that has the faith and morals that are so needed to survive the hard times. We have learned many of the old time skills, maintain old time tools and have the foresight to plan for the worst and pray for the best.

I hope and pray that the SHTF never happens.

Tugs


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> A Pandemic was just one example...
> Maybe I didnt word smith it very well.
> 
> But what I guess I am trying to say if the SHTF slowly as it does now in 50 years the psirit of independence, gun ownership, self reliance will ahve largely disappeared as will tillable long not controlled by large corporations...
> ...


I get what you're saying. And I actually do agree with you on that. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Th op asked for honesty... I gave it 
Now I just read where some of yall think he should be put on the train tracks, he is crazy, or has no clue.
Really... none of yall know what he knows or is thinking...could it be he knows it will be worse than a nightmare and wants it to happen now when he can still fight and defend his family? Do you know what he saw in Iraq? Do you know what he had to do? NO 
Calling for him to die ...wow all this based on 2 sentence I wrote about him? 

I have learned a lesson... I will be honest regarding myself BUT will never again open myself up to get mad over others attacking him. I see now where I have dishonored him and I am sorry to him for doing that and will never do that again.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

early in 2009 I began storing up food and water, every day expecting the "end" to come, and thankful for each new day that I could keep prepping. I want more time to prep, because my daughter and grandsons are not ready and I must prep for them. so no i dont want it to happen, however, there is a part of me that knows if its coming, just hurry up and lets get this over with...
what I really think would help a lot here where I live, is if we had some small disasters to smarten people up. we dont have anything happen here where i live, p ower is almost always on, low crime, life goes on, and I cant convince anyone that bad times are on the way and they need to get ready. we did have bad drought here though, but still no one will take me seriously. so I would like some small disasters to come here first, before all hell breaks loose...


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

hiwall said:


> If it happened now and was a worse-case scenario, we might be better off than if it happens 10 years from now. This is due to the fact that many of the old folks right now still remember how to do things without technology.


Excellant point.Some of us ol timers can still do everything from scratch. WITHOUT COMPUTERS!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not naive! I have seen what life looks like in REAL refugee camps and it ain't pretty. 

That being said my answer to the OP: IS YES. 

Now before you all beat me up eep: the OP asked for an honest (which is my policy anyway) answer and so I gave it. In apologia pro vita mea, my answer is partly based upon:

1) its inevitability, and the corresponding fact that I feel pretty ready right now;

2) partly based on my faith, I believe God's ultimately in charge and that all things work for good for those who love God (Rm 8:28), suffering and death were a REMEDY for sin, part of God's mercy, and as Christ shows us on the Cross, they are ultimately not something to be dreaded.

3) my fear of the dehumanizing effects of modern culture. I see my neighbors spiritually STARVING; my family, my community, and my nation are dying of culture poisoning, and believe that we are too far gone culturally to be saved by any means other than the purifying fire of suffering.

4) my belief that the longer the time that passes until the SHTF the more the government (ExessiveROL) will tighten their control on society and the more sucessful they will be substituting EROL (which corrupts human society) for WROL (a purifying force in culture).


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't hope nor wish for TSHTF. But I know it's coming. Therefore I say let's do it now & not leave it for the grandkids to have to deal with it. I am not prepping for my own sake but for theirs. God help us all.


----------



## 3154k9 (Apr 19, 2012)

Padre said:


> I am not naive! I have seen what life looks like in REAL refugee camps and it ain't pretty.
> 
> That being said my answer to the OP: IS YES.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Imo- never... will it? Unfortunately


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

I do not want a SHTF event. My children and my grand kids have so much more to experience. They need the time, opportunity, and the freedom to come into their own. Sadly I fear that the way our country is now, and where's its headed, that they will not have any of those things. I continue to pray that I am wrong. I have no problem being wrong on this issue.

I spent 11 years in the Marines and know up close and personal that a SHTF event is worse than mere words can ever portray. Between injuries and PTSD I no longer serve my country, so now my service is geared towards my family, neighbors and the preservation of the dream of our founding fathers.

I am sure that if I had not lost all my weapons, ammo, etc. in a unexpected storage shed fire, that I would not only be prepared but also willing to use my training to protect that which I believe in. 

Snipers have a saying that I find expresses a depth than most understand; "You can run, but you will only die tired."


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

MRGUMBY said:


> I know I won't get an honest answer, but I wish I could find out how many of the people who frequent this forum and a few others secretly long for the day when the bottom drops out.
> 
> I recently made a connection with some locals to help them with solar and Comm's.
> When they thought I wasn't listening, I heard them talking about "the great day" like teenagers who stole a half pint of dads whiskey. (These are 40-45 year old men)
> ...


:nuts: Heck no. I'm married with two young children. No way do I want them to experience anything like that.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Jaspar said:


> :nuts: Heck no. I'm married with two young children. No way do I want them to experience anything like that.


better get well prepared than, when we spend 4 billion a yr and take in 2 billion, we can,t stay floating very much longer.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, interesting question, but shouldn't be too hard to answer...

Do I want to lose my ac? Nope 1 lunged old turds like me, not only like it, I need it.

Do I want to lose my ability to walk up the fridge and open the door and stand there deciding what I want to eat? Nope. 

Do I want to lose the ability to watch TV and fall asleep in my recliner? Why hell no.

Do I want to have to walk everywhere I go and plan for days to get somewhere, which only took a few minutes to drive to before? No brainer.

Do I want to lose the use of this laptop to converse with ya'll? Not on your life.

Now am I ready to lose all those things? I sure hope so. I've planned and prepped to the best of my ability to make it as painless as it can be, but that does not mean it will be easy.

I have a life and want it to continue. Some that wish for the "great day" have no life IMHO.

Jimmy


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

NO!NO!NO! I have been in third world countries and thought how blessed I was not to be living like that. When SHTF it will be much worse than being in those countries. SHTF ( Worse case scenario) will be so intense many will become catatonic, others will go simply insane. Then the criminal element will appear either due to their natural inclination or desperation no matter what the cause they will be equally dangerous. There will be victims there will be disease people will suffer and die. Those of us that are prepared will be impacted by this. Its fine to sit behind a computer screen and say how we will turn away the unprepared. Ask yourself could turn away an coworker with an emaciated family and sick baby. Or what if this is the family who's child played on the same little league team with your kid. And if you could would you be okay with yourself after they were gone? Would you shot the guy who lives down the street because he's trying to force his way into your home. I would do all of the above and I would accept and live with the mental anguish I think any normal human would feel. The Marines prepared me to do what must be done. And I will do what must be done to keep my family safe. I do not wish for SHTF but I believe that it is comming and when it does God help us all.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The big problem with people who hope for fecal matter to hit a fan is that they always see themselves as the "hero" of the story who manages to shoot 500 bad guys (with a six-shot revolver), never gets hit himself, and rides away into the sunset. Nobody ever imagines that THEY could be the random, nameless "redshirt" who takes an unlucky 300-meter shot to the head, and whose corpse gets raided for all of his ammo and weapons. It all seems very heroic and romantic until one considers the reality of the situation.

With that in mind, I don't see how ANYONE could possibly HOPE for the chance to become a nameless corpse. The sad fact is that this outcome has a much higher statistical chance of coming to pass than one of us becoming the hero who reunites a shattered nation to thousands of adoring followers. I think this is the mental image which most of those who are "hoping" have created for themselves.

Do I want it to happen? No. Do I think there is a very real chance that something bad will happen? Absolutely. Will I fight like the third monkey on the ramp to Noah's Ark to survive? Absolutely. And I will settle for not becoming a nameless corpse, because just being alive means I have the chance to improve my situation.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with AlwaysReady!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> Hmmmm, interesting question, but shouldn't be too hard to answer...
> 
> Do I want to lose my ac? Nope 1 lunged old turds like me, not only like it, I need it.
> 
> ...


 no one in their right mind wants it to happen, but maybe you can tell the world how to stop the train wreck.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

You asked a good question. Instead of giving a quick answer, I took some time to think it through. I don’t think you’re correct in assuming you won’t get a truthful answer because most of the people on this board have spent a lot of time thinking about and preparing for various scenarios. If they balance their answer to your question against the preps they’ve already made, then I suspect you’ll have significant number of truthful answers. After all, who would want Armageddon if they only have food for 30 days? Just a thought. 

I think all of us have that little devilish “yes!” as the off-the-cuff answer, not only to test our plans; but, the “I told you so” to the people who think someone else (family, neighbors, government) will take care of all their needs in a crisis and then they find out they have no one except themselves to blame for their situation and eventual demise.

For my family, our scenarios are local, regional, continent and are 30 days, 6 months, one year, over one year in duration. Our most probable scenario is an event that will cause us to stay at the ranch up to six months, whether the cause is weather related, pandemic, grid failure, breaks in the food supply system, etc. For us, the SHTF is a situation impacting the continent and lasting more than one year. 

It would be irresponsible of us not to plan for a long-term event where electricity is not available. We can pull the electric pump out of the water well and put in the hand pump. We have a septic system and a way to dispose of garbage. The spring-fed lake on our property and the water well will provide water to us and the neighbors (who don’t have water and have a way to haul it back to their property). We have the advantage of living in a rural community of farmers and ranchers and everyone knows how to live off the land. As a community, this area will survive.

I think something will happen - I just don’t know to what extent. Hyperinflation and extended droughts will cause food prices to rise exponentially. The fragility of the grids could cause significant prolonged power outages. Pandemics. Over-population. Climate change. Virologists’ research could be exposing us to the very things from which they are supposed to be preventing or curing. Water shortages. Cyber attacks on critical infrastructure. Diminishing polar ice caps and icebergs. Changes in the Gulf Stream and the North Atlantic Current. Every country seems to have nuclear bomb capabilities. Hurricanes / droughts / prolonged harsh winter storms / tornados / wildfires are already happening. Mother Nature takes great umbrage in anyone messing with her world. 

I don’t want the STHF; but, I think it’s inevitable something will happen. It just depends on the magnitude as to how it will impact the world as we know it. I read somewhere if electricity is not available 90% of the population in the big cities will die within a month - no food, no water, lack of critical medications, and no transportation. That’s a pretty sobering thought.


----------



## dalkathas (Oct 15, 2012)

I do want the S to HTF, Revolution is the only way we are ever going to get our country back. Voting, no matter who its for, will never fix Amerika. They are all bought and paid for by Wal-Mart, Halliburton, and Monsanto. The only way to fix what we have become is to destroy it all rebuild it from the ground up.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

dalkathas said:


> I do want the S to HTF, Revolution is the only way we are ever going to get our country back. Voting, no matter who its for, will never fix Amerika. They are all bought and paid for by Wal-Mart, Halliburton, and Monsanto. The only way to fix what we have become is to destroy it all rebuild it from the ground up.


How about running yourself? Although my wife is dead set against me running for any type of political office, I am seriously considering it at state level in 2 years or so... I am register democrat, mainl because I followed my mom, when it was time to choose, but I am a capitalist and a conservative. I never vote a straight ticket and I think if enough of us are so sick of the way things are then more "common" men and women could win because they are more like the voting populace.... Just an idea.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

No, I do not want SHTF, although it has to some degree alreay hit, in 2008. We have been robbed in a big way, and robbed even before that with low, low interest rates on our savings and inflation taking the rest. 

I think the only thing that has kept us going so far is our military might and we are about to wear it out. Our government has no qualms about wasting our blood or our money with their politically correct wars. Our politicians aren't sending their children to war, just ours.

I think many believe SHTF will be like so many of the PAW fiction stories out there. They've stocked up on beans and bullets and they are finally going to be smarter than the boss. Wrong! I think it will be more government with their boot tighter on our necks, and if our government falls it will be some other country's boot on our necks. God help us all if that happens.

We need to change what's going on in our government through the ballot box. If we allow our country to fall there are many standing in the wings waiting to fill the void, and they will. They will take our resoures and enslave our children, worse than our own government is doing now.

So make that a double hell no to SHTF.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Count me in the yes category and count me alongside those who noted that they want to do the heavy lifting so that their children have an easier time of it down the road.

I'd rather be treated for cancer at the earliest stage possible rather than after the cancer has metastasized and spread throughout my entire body and that's how I see the societal dynamics in play. The forces I see in play in society are leading to a very bad outcome and I cannot conceive of an escape route which saves society but still preserves the forces in play, so I'd much prefer for a reset to take place at an earlier, less severe stage of decrepitude than when everything is rotten to the core and beyond salvage.

It's hard to tell whether my kids, when they become adults, will be better suited or better equipped to handle such an event in their lives, so the timing and the who is better positioned questions cannot really be answered but what can be answered is that I'd rather take on the suffering as an adult than leaving it for them to suffer as adults. I want to give my children a better world in which to start their lives and I don't see that happening with the current course of events and I believe a better tomorrow can arise from a reset, so if I have to face this reckoning, let's get on with it so that I have more time on this Earth after the SHTF event in which I can help build a better tomorrow for my family. Every day of delay means a day stolen from my remaining days of working towards building a better world.

Look, I get that every day of delay before embarking on chemotherapy is a day that is more enjoyable than what one would experience as one suffers through the chemotherapy treatment but there is a cost associated with delaying so that one can continue to enjoy a life before the ravages of cancer and cancer treatment take their toll. It's what is on the other side of the tunnel that I'm focused on - delaying treatment so that I can continue to enjoy life simply increases the odds that at the end of the treatment I won't have a life to enjoy. I'm the type that doesn't run away from bad news nor do I procrastinate when faced with an unpleasant task, rather I seek to do the unpleasant task so that I can get it behind me. I see people who procrastinate in life and they've always got the sword hanging over their head regarding that which they've put off whereas because I've already done what they're trying to put off I can rest my mind and concentrate on other things without dealing with worry and anxiety.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I have children and grandchildren and I want them safe. I would never wish for them to be in danger but there are so many things happening around me that make me wish for change that I'll admit that I do think it worth any cost, sometimes. But just because the SHTF there would be no guarantees things would ever be better (according to my personal ideals), just different. 
At the end of the day I just want to be left alone to live life the way I want to, not often possible in this world, but I don't think that'll be more likely post SHTF either.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I said in a previous post, that SHTF is nothing I would wish for, for my daughters sake. I would crush my heart to watch her have to endure the uglyness that SHTF would bring. 

What Bobbb said is a very valid point, will the world be such a great place for her over the next ten or twelve years without a "reset"? I don't know, I do know that right now she is oblivious to the woes we are facing, and she is a happy little girl!! I pray the she can stay that way!!

Without the concerns for the welfare and happiness of my baby girl swaying my decision, then I would hope for the "purge" to happen sooner than later. The world is a truely effed up place right now, there are just WAY too many people, folks try to hide in the crowd and not be responsible for their own actions, take away the nanny government and lawyers and people will have to answer for their own actions. 

If not for my daughter, I say BRING IT!!!!!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Do I want it to happen? No. Do I think there is a very real chance that something bad will happen? Absolutely. Will I fight like the third monkey on the ramp to Noah's Ark to survive? Absolutely.


We are all the third monkey!! My concern is when SHTF, gas pricing at $10.00 a gallon, no food in the stores, no drugs or food in the hospitals, the elderly immediately being taken advantage of, the welfare/food stamp victims without their hand outs, the Yuppies with all the money and Beemer's with nowhere to access their accounts and if they could it would not matter anyway, all ya'all are the last men standing, the Military and LEO's are in complete disarray and join the rest of us, then the perfect storm has come a conquering Chinese/Russian/Arab Spring army can now move in and complete the job.

God Bless us All!

Who will protect us? France?


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*Do I WANT the SHTF??*

In a word, NO!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

RevWC said:


> We are all the third monkey!! My concern is when SHTF, gas pricing at $10.00 a gallon, no food in the stores, no drugs or food in the hospitals, the elderly immediately being taken advantage of, the welfare/food stamp victims without their hand outs, the Yuppies with all the money and Beemer's with nowhere to access their accounts and if they could it would not matter anyway, all ya'all are the last men standing, the Military and LEO's are in complete disarray and join the rest of us, then the perfect storm has come a conquering Chinese/Russian/Arab Spring army can now move in and complete the job.
> 
> God Bless us All!
> 
> Who will protect us? France?


I doubt that if the USA is in economic collapse, that the rest of the world would not follow suit. That said, I don't think we would have to worry about an invading army, there will be enough bad element running wild to worry about! Even if we were in the middle of SHTF, this country would be one hellofa big bite to try and take!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have two boys who would vote yes in an instant(they are in their 20's). And I can understand as their age group has the highest chance of survivability in a bad situation. Plus at that age you are looking for adventure. They only lack the wisdom that age usually brings, to know that you don't want adventure.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

"Adventure" is a series of bad things happening to somebody else, somewhere far away.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Turtle said:


> "Adventure" is a series of bad things happening to somebody else, somewhere far away.


Turtle;

You hit the nail on the head. If I do my job as a prepper SHTF will be with as little pain as possible.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Tweto said:


> Turtle;
> 
> You hit the nail on the head. If I do my job as a prepper SHTF will be with as little pain as possible.


Thanks! You're right; the whole point behind being "prepared" is so that you can go on living with as little disruption as possible. This is where the folks who are able to "bug in" have the definite advantage; home field advantage AND minimized disruption to every day life.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> no one in their right mind wants it to happen, but maybe you can tell the world how to stop the train wreck.


Uh no. Not sure why you ask me that :scratch. I was just answering the OPs question.

Jimmy


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Some days I feel I have to change my answer from no to yes. Then I start thinkin clearly again.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

yes and no. it would be nice to be proven correct to the many skeptics and scoffers. but thats about all...beyond that it would te terrible, teminal for many, and extremely miserable. I also want as much time to prepare in peace and (relative) stability so the 'yes' is a very small one, compared to the 'no'


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Its going to happen sooner or later. I'd rather have it sooner while we are still strong enough to recover. After too many pints of blood are drawn its pretty hard to get up and fight. AND as said earlier by a bright individual -it needs to happen before us old guys die off that actually know how to do something.

Besides my preps are getting old.


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I think there are serious cultural and systemic changes that need to occur in order for the human species to continue to prosper in a healthy environment. The conflict is in our expectations to remain free to pursue what we consider to be the good life vs. how much of that good life we can reasonably have without sacrificing our future.

Realistically and historically, there has not been an example that I am aware of, of a society approaching its sustainable limits and willingly slowing down and expecting less in order to not hit those limits.

I wouldn't say I look forward to collapse, but I would say it is necessary and inevitable and the sooner it happens the less traumatic it will be.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

RANT WARNING!! RANT ON: Today's one of the days I might change my answer to "YES bring it on!" I want to protect my family and my lifestyle but I'm not sure I want to live in a world that gives a low life 1 year (if paroled) for cutting out his ex girlfriends tounge and beating her until he thought she was dead, or a world where they seriously discuss calling Mom and Dad, Parent 1 and Parent 2 in all legal documents in my country and encouraging it to be used in the home! When they mention a recall of infant vaccine on the TV news and then the report just disappears (took a bit of searching to find it on the net this morning! Wasn't a serious issue and shouldn't cause any health problems, I can only find references to the recall being in Australia.) :RANT OFF Sometimes I so want to crawl back into my cave and never read another news article again, the world as I knew it when I was a kid is long gone and I'm not that keen on this one!


----------

